
Stop f#$ing up release notes - appbot
http://blog.appbot.co/stop-fing-up-your-release-notes/
======
viraptor
It's the same thing for android, which I find really annoying. Actually it's a
bit worse there, because you can't easily access the old releases. That means
if someone does a quick hotfix to something big, you'll usually only see
"fixed crash in previous release", not a long list of actual changes :(

